# water



## loolagigi (Mar 3, 2010)

i tried distilled water compared to my tap water. plants seem much happier. i am going to walmart and see if they have a 5 gallon comtainers. q is....i know purified water is run through a r/o system....and distilled is heated to purity. are they the same end product?


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Why not just buy a britta water filter?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 3, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Why not just buy a britta water filter?


dont they go bad, or need filter changes?  would a britta water filter be as clean as store baught?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

> and distilled is heated to purity



distilled water is water that has been boiled and the steam has been recaptured and allowed to cool again to form water, not just water heated up in a pan.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 3, 2010)

i knew what i meant.....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

just letting the noobs know loo...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

for plants they are the same thing :aok:

If I was getting water out of a river or a lake for my drinking water I would much prefer distilled water over just R/O :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2010)

build your own still:aok:


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

They need a filter change, i change mine every 9 months.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 4, 2010)

I collect water from rain run off the roof,its cheap and clean..The PH is about rite around 6.5 or so..the ppm was about 12..
just a cheap thought..
oneshot


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 4, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> build your own still:aok:



They got em rett-2-GO!:hubba:

You know the drill...  change the XX to tt...

hXXp://www.nutriteam.com/servlet/the-3/distiller-water-distillers-water/Detail#itemadded


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 4, 2010)

I went to Home Dupe-O and bought 3 of those 5-gallon gas containers with  plastic spigots on them--maybe $10 a pop.  I got blue ones because water pretends to be blue sometimes.  I go to the grocery and give the machine $1.75 for 5 gallons of RO.

And, yeah, my plants love it over nasty-axx FL tap.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah guys, its been my tap water all this time.....i used some distilled last week and look at them now.:hubba:  i knew i knew what i was doing......thanks Loola


----------



## Real78 (Mar 5, 2010)

It does matters what water you use, so that another thing I need to save up for now.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 5, 2010)

Ill say it again, get that $69.00 ro filter off of e-bay, @ $1.75 per 5 gal. it will pay for it self in no time.


----------



## todoobie (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey OZZY , got plans for the stil


----------

